# Extreme Autofest/AMA races Sears Point May 4th



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

anyone attending?

a few friends and I are attending/entered, my roomate and some other friends are going for the motorcycle races. it should be a big event.

ill be there in a blue turocharged Maxima so come on by and say wassup to me. Later


ps. oh, i have over 100 flyers if anyone is interested. you get like $5 off if you bring a flyer. dunno how we're gonna meet up tho...heeh


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

ill be there attending hopefully it dont rain and ruin everything like usual.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

thats cool

which car you bringing? SE-R?


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

Turbo95Max said:


> *thats cool
> 
> which car you bringing? SE-R? *


 yeah ill be bringin my 94 se-r. im not entering thr show, only place im entering is the parkin lot because my car aint show quality.....maybe one day though


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

come say wassup to us. We'll have a few Maximas entered together. i got the blue one. whats your name again?


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

im augustine, yours?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

wow you reply fast


name is Matthel....try Matt cause i dont think you can pronunce my name rite...

my bro has a 91 SE-R he says he might go that day as well..


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

haha yeah i got the auto reply thing........koo ill prolly stop by and say wasup man peace


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

woah hey

are you seling your other SE-R?? i might be interested

uhmm...sorta random...did you go to burlingame high?


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah im sellin my other one i dont have time to part it out.....a dude has offered me 800 for it, he told me to hold for him but willin to let it go for the highest offer. car runs, its registered till oct. there are some minor probs n stuff but if u use it as a parts car everything is there and in very good condition. to answer your other q naw im from fairfield, armijo high grad 2001.....matt jus hit me up on aol lates


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

show was pretty cool

cool motorcycle races and show was alright. i got 2nd place for Best Nissan...not bad i guess.... didnt meet any new people but oh well.


----------

